# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Test Cyp Once/Wk or Twice/Wk or biweekly?

## jayd1272

Hope everyone is well. I am a new member to this site and 1 month new to trt. My question is The doc had me on 200 mg biweekly injection of test cyp but I was crashing by days 8 or 9, so the other day I went back and explained how I was feeling. He gave me a new script and told me to start taking 200 mg once a week. I'm new to all this and tring to educate myself as much as possible, and everyones suggestions help and are appreciated. Should I have stayed on biweekly injections of 200mg for a while so my body could get use to it and if not on my new regimen of weekly injections should I do a 200mg injection once a week or 2 injections of 100mg each a week. If I have to be on trt, then i would like to take advantage and try to make some gains of lean muscle mass just don't know if 200mg a week is enough to do so. Again thank you in advance for anyones help and suggestions. Don't know if it matters but i'm 38 yrs old, 5"11 , and 232 lbs.

----------


## D7M

I do once a week injections for my TRT dose, has worked out well for me.

----------


## The Toad

Same here, once a week. There are some people on here who do twice a week though. You just have to find what works for you.

----------


## jayd1272

thanks guys. do you guys think my levels would stay just as stable doing once a week rather than twice a week. thanks for for help.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Typically IM is once a week and subq is twice a week.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

1x/week is fine .

----------


## JD250

200mg once a week is a good place to start.......my script is 220mg a week....I actually inject 165mg every 5 days, the actual amount is very similar per week but I don't feel a drop at all......you've got plenty of time to think about that stuff later, for now I would pin that 200 every week and enjoy it, get to know how your feeling and how you react and change as your body adjusts.......you may find that once a week is just perfect or that you don't even need 200....maybe 100 is fine.....we're all different and future blood work will answer some of those questions. Do you use an AI or HCG , have you discussed this stuff with your doc?


As for taking a shot every 2 weeks goes........it's a terrible idea based on the half life of Cyp......that second week will kill you. I would say 7 days between shots MAX.


Good luck man.....lots of good info in this forum.....don't be afraid to ask more questions, we all started out new to this  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Inject once a week minimum. Every two weeks has made everyone here miserable that started that way. I inject twice a week but have zero idea if it is beneficial. I started that way, was happy, and stuck with it.

----------


## jayd1272

thanks all for the information is greatly appreciated. I was on other forums and getting a hard time from people. so it's nice to find a place i can come and ask questions and actually get some help. thanks again.

----------


## jayd1272

I have a couple more questions if you guys don't mind. I don't have my bloodtest results to post but my doc said everything looked good except my test which was 185. I do have type 2 diabetes but keep it under control my a1c was 6.5. Im 38 yrs old, 5"11, 230 lbs. Would 200 mg of test cyp help me loose the extra body fat and build lean muscle. I understand my diet has to be in check which i'm working on but i didn't know if it would elevate my test levels enough to build some decent mass on me too. And my second question is with me taking 200mg 1 time a week i'm assuming since it has a half life of 6 to 8 days taking 2 doses of 100mg a week wouldn't make anymore of a difference in stability by just taking the whole 200mg one time a week. I know i'm probably asking the same question just trying to understand

----------


## pittbulldad

I tried 1x week with test cyp supplemented with test prop once a week ... I really didn't notice any difference so I've stuck with 1xwk

----------


## JD250

Nothing wrong with your questions. Your diet is gonna be 90% of your battle. Test will help you in the gym and mentally, if you get the diet right test will help with the ambition to go work out and the recovery and a hundred other things that are happening in your body, which will result in fat loss, muscle gain. We are talking about HRT levels not CYCLE levels........


Injecting twice a week will in fact keep your levels more stable but that doesnt mean you'll be able to feel the difference....everyone is different.....I would just pin the 200 every week....get the diet under control......in a few weeks you'll be itching to go work out and before you know it you wont recognize yourself in the mirror, not to mention your woman will wonder what the hell you're doing that gives you a boner every time the wind blows  :Smilie:  I asked earlier about an AI.......at your age and weight you need to be educated on its use and have it available if you need it.


Did I mention your diet........90% of your battle.......believe me I'm fighting that battle.

----------


## jayd1272

Yeah Jd I agree the diet is 90 % I try to eat nothing but protein shakes, lean meats,and for carbs nothing but veggies,brown rice, and some fruit(but not much). As far as my AI when I was put on trt about a month ago and i crashed about by day 8 or 9, but i was on 200mg biweekly. I went to the doc this friday and told him how i felt so he adjusted my dosage to 200 mg 1x a week. I asked him about an AI and he said at your dosage you don't have anything to worry about but he gave me some examples to look for and said if one of them happen to come in and he would take care of it. He has been my doctor for a very long time so i feel as i can trust him. I'm just being cautious and see what happens with the trt.

----------


## jayd1272

Great post by the way JD I appreciate all your help bro

----------


## meathead320

I posted this in another thread too, but since it is relative to the 1x EW dosing question, and this thread is more active I've put it here too:


I have noticed a big improvement on the 0.25mg arimidex with the 60mg 2x EW plan.

I do think things could be even better however, and I think that a small peak and valley, combined with E2 control would be ideal for all reasons including dopamine sensitivity etc...

I am pretty sure now that 0.25mg EOD of armidiex is keeping my E2 stable, but if I am injecting 1x EW, on every thursday, then would it be best to take the 0.25mg arimidex on thursday evening 12 hours after the test shot, so as to get it going around the time the testosterone hits its peak (hour 18), and then take the next dose on saturday, then monday, and then skip the wednesday shot as the testosterone would now be low enough that E2 conversion would not be an issue this day?

Here would be the Protocol:

Thursday: 8am 100mg Test Cypionate , 8pm 0.25mg Anastrozole
Saturday: 8am 0.25mg Anastrozole
Monday: 8am 0.25mg Anastrozole

So it would not be exactly EOD for the Anastrozole, as the wednesday dose would not be taken, and be pushed back to the next day, the day of the shot, as by wednesday itself the test level should be low enough not to need the AI anyway. 

Blood text is coming in 25 more days, so hopefully I'm on a protocol that feels really good by then. I know that I don't need more than 0.25mg AI EOD, and that 120mg test total EW is high enough, so I'm narrowing it down.

----------


## zaggahamma

Lotta great advise

I have tried different injection protocols and favor once a week myself

Also like stated at 200mg ew u wamt to keep eye on e2

Best of luck

----------


## hankdiesel

> Typically IM is once a week and subq is twice a week.


Please explain what u mean by this. You're taking test subq?

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> Please explain what u mean by this. You're taking test subq?


Yes, i pin it with a 27 G 1/2" needle. This is not uncommon. Studies have shown that there is no significant conversion to E2 as opposed to IM approach, but you do want to do it twice a week instead of once a week.

----------


## meathead320

> Yes, i pin it with a 27 G 1/2" needle. This is not uncommon. Studies have shown that there is no significant conversion to E2 as opposed to IM approach, but you do want to do it twice a week instead of once a week.


Wuh? I've never heard of this approach before? It reduces E2 conversion?

What kind of test are you on?

----------


## lifter65

ive been on 150 evvery week and have found out it kicks in the day after i inject, day after its really strong but it declines and after 4 days, i crash, im thinking of injecting 100 twice weekly because i feel great 4 days out of the week, and like shit the last 3 days, unfortunately 100 mg only lasts me for 2 days

----------


## JD250

Lifter......try that 150mg every 5 days and see what that does......what about an AI? E2 will kill the way you feel and waste all that perfectly good T  :Smilie: 

You could do the 100 twice a week also.....just trying to keep the needles to a minimum. Test Cyp does start to fall around day 5 or 6

----------


## turkishexpress

200mg 1x per week works great for me. When I want to so called "cycle" I just bump it up to 1.5-2cc per week and easily jump up to 300lbs. Pharmaceutical stuff is good so 200 should get you good results.

----------


## JD250

wow.....you're a big boy at 300 lbs

----------


## lifter65

jd... i would love to do 150 every 5 days, but i just dont have enough test for that, i know i said i wanted to do 100 twice a week, but i would run out of test doing that also, that is in the future for me, right now my endo sucks and first had me at 150 mg every 3 weeks because he didnt think my test level of 411 was low enough for trt, i know makes no sense, as for hcg and an ai, he prescribed neither stating he wasn't comfortable doing so, so i ordered liquidex myself but still have no hcg, that means the balls are a shrinking and theres nothing i can do about it

----------


## RDW

i usually do 400mg per week "on" my off cycle is about 120mg a week...... 400 mg per week is done sunday at 200mg, then wednesday/thursday at 200mg... i find it better for my body to tolerate instead of one big injection despite being a longer ester.

----------


## JD250

> jd... i would love to do 150 every 5 days, but i just dont have enough test for that, i know i said i wanted to do 100 twice a week, but i would run out of test doing that also, that is in the future for me, right now my endo sucks and first had me at 150 mg every 3 weeks because he didnt think my test level of 411 was low enough for trt, i know makes no sense, as for hcg and an ai, he prescribed neither stating he wasn't comfortable doing so, so i ordered liquidex myself but still have no hcg, that means the balls are a shrinking and theres nothing i can do about it



You need to go doctor shopping, what about a clinic? If he keeps giving you shots every few weeks your test levels will soon be plenty low enough to start trt.....You have an AI so at least you are prepared that way if you need it but seriously you need to change your protocol or your doctor.

----------


## zaggahamma

> i usually do 400mg per week "on" my off cycle is about 120mg a week...... 400 mg per week is done sunday at 200mg, then wednesday/thursday at 200mg... i find it better for my body to tolerate instead of one big injection despite being a longer ester.


welcome rdw

how long have you been on trt and may we ask if you cycled prior to needing trt....

super lean in avy wuts ur height /weight?

----------


## RDW

> welcome rdw
> 
> how long have you been on trt and may we ask if you cycled prior to needing trt....
> 
> super lean in avy wuts ur height /weight?


Thanks. Been on for 3 years, never did anything before, but diagnosed as Hypogonadism.... Im 5'10 250 now, in the pic i was about 205-210..

----------


## zaggahamma

> Thanks. Been on for 3 years, never did anything before, but diagnosed as Hypogonadism.... Im 5'10 250 now, in the pic i was about 205-210..


holy shiat

250 now....same bf%? got another api in progress

----------


## lifter65

jd... the doc bumped me up to everyweek a month ago, and yes i do have an appt with a clinic, thing that sucks is its 350 bucks

----------


## JD250

I know I cringe at the price too but then I remember how miserable I was before trt and that makes it easier to deal with  :Smilie: 


RDW....Welcome....how long do you run the 400mg ew? You're looking good in that picture, good work.

----------


## ComputerGuy

My doc is pretty good about things... A bottle of Cyp is pretty cheap at walgreens even without insurance paying for any of it... Am I allowed to mention the price? I dont think its all that much more expensive than UL prices....

----------


## zaggahamma

> My doc is pretty good about things... A bottle of Cyp is pretty cheap at walgreens even without insurance paying for any of it... Am I allowed to mention the price? I dont think its all that much more expensive than UL prices....


its best not too

we all know pretty much...u can call and ask em anyway..

i use a discount card that gives me a lil better than 20 off the cash price...cant complain

----------


## Bullseye Forever

> Lotta great advise
> 
> I have tried different injection protocols and favor once a week myself
> 
> Also like stated at 200mg ew u wamt to keep eye on e2
> 
> Best of luck


i agree,watch your e2 closely,it will creep upon you fast........i prefer once a week injections as well

----------


## Ratt

> jd... i would love to do 150 every 5 days, but i just dont have enough test for that, i know i said i wanted to do 100 twice a week, but i would run out of test doing that also, that is in the future for me, right now my endo sucks and first had me at 150 mg every 3 weeks because he didnt think my test level of 411 was low enough for trt, i know makes no sense, as for hcg and an ai, he prescribed neither stating he wasn't comfortable doing so, so i ordered liquidex myself but still have no hcg, that means the balls are a shrinking and theres nothing i can do about it


lifter65,
As jd mentioned evry 5 days works very well for many here. Just do the math: 140 mg e5d is just shy of 200mg weekly.
For me I was on 100mg weekly and had days where I didn't feel as good as the others. I tried jd's e5d with 75 mg for the past 4 weeks and I can't beleive what a diference it has made. It's been great. I mentioned to my doc that I switched to e5d and when she asked why I mentioned I did some research and thought it would be worth trying with the end result of feeling much so much better, she said to keep on dosing as I see fit. It's not like your adding more than is being perscribed. Best of luck!

----------


## injured1

> Nothing wrong with your questions. Your diet is gonna be 90% of your battle. Test will help you in the gym and mentally, if you get the diet right test will help with the ambition to go work out and the recovery and a hundred other things that are happening in your body, which will result in fat loss, muscle gain. We are talking about HRT levels not CYCLE levels........
> 
> 
> Injecting twice a week will in fact keep your levels more stable but that doesnt mean you'll be able to feel the difference....everyone is different.....I would just pin the 200 every week....get the diet under control......in a few weeks you'll be itching to go work out and before you know it you wont recognize yourself in the mirror, not to mention your woman will wonder what the hell you're doing that gives you a boner every time the wind blows  I asked earlier about an AI.......at your age and weight you need to be educated on its use and have it available if you need it.
> 
> 
> Did I mention your diet........90% of your battle.......believe me I'm fighting that battle.



I am bumping an oldy. However, hope all that are taking this are doing good. I was on test cyp 1x per month, then 1x EOW.....I am going to be 27. I finally found a doc who will work with me and the insurance to agree. Had test labs done , results were 131 to start, then others that were 208, 718, 200s, 1010. An endo said 300 is normal( also had a lab in low 300s ), for what a 60 year old? I ask about 200 of cyp per week because the endo mentioned 200 per week could have long term effects down the road via certain organs and I see others doing that. I thought a better protocol than I am curently on( EOW 200mg ) . My e2 levels were never checked for one. Two, you can tell by labs being up and down the half life of cyp EOW. Also, HCG to protect the boys. Am I missing something here? I started at 131. Then went to a uro and he did the EOW. My labs were like a ping pong.
So my q's:
200 to much per week far as health down the road?
What would be good dose per week?
Also, would this help in the gym?

- The 200 EOW might have helped in the gym as strength gains were gradually coming quicker than normal, but idk. I also ask not just for health reason( and gym ), but dealing with a doc who is willing to work with you....the starting point could be the selling point. In other words if I say 150 per week and convince, he would be more inclined to stay there...same as 200,etc. Just my thinking. Thanks.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

im on 200mg/wk (same as yours i think) its only week 3 for me but i can already tell a difference in my mood and a slight increase in libido. hang in there and best of luck!!

----------


## SEOINAGE

> I am bumping an oldy. However, hope all that are taking this are doing good. I was on test cyp 1x per month, then 1x EOW.....I am going to be 27. I finally found a doc who will work with me and the insurance to agree. Had test labs done , results were 131 to start, then others that were 208, 718, 200s, 1010. An endo said 300 is normal( also had a lab in low 300s ), for what a 60 year old? I ask about 200 of cyp per week because the endo mentioned 200 per week could have long term effects down the road via certain organs and I see others doing that. I thought a better protocol than I am curently on( EOW 200mg ) . My e2 levels were never checked for one. Two, you can tell by labs being up and down the half life of cyp EOW. Also, HCG to protect the boys. Am I missing something here? I started at 131. Then went to a uro and he did the EOW. My labs were like a ping pong.
> So my q's:
> 200 to much per week far as health down the road?
> What would be good dose per week?
> Also, would this help in the gym?
> 
> - The 200 EOW might have helped in the gym as strength gains were gradually coming quicker than normal, but idk. I also ask not just for health reason( and gym ), but dealing with a doc who is willing to work with you....the starting point could be the selling point. In other words if I say 150 per week and convince, he would be more inclined to stay there...same as 200,etc. Just my thinking. Thanks.


Ok so you are on 200 mg every other week, change this to 100 mg a week, or 50 mg twice a week, then do blood work and see how you are doing, and if you need some adjustment.

----------


## injured1

> Ok so you are on 200 mg every other week, change this to 100 mg a week, or 50 mg twice a week, then do blood work and see how you are doing, and if you need some adjustment.


Thanks for reply. Yes that's correct, 200mg every other week( they started me 1x per month!...until I went to a uro ). The thing is, the new doc is willing to work with me and possibly HCG . The other doc will only go every other week...and pulled teeth for 200mg and no hcg. However, my blood results show the ping ponging of my serum levels. That being said, the new doc would just be a practioner, so no experience. So if I come out and say for example 150 per week, I don't think he'd want to change it. If I came out with 200mg a week, same thing. So, idk what to start off with. 200mg every other, health wise, didn't notice a whole bunch. Gym, like I said my gradual gains cae a little quicker.... That being said, I see people on here doing 200 per week. An endo told me 200mg a week long term is bad for organs. So idk. I don't have any major bad sides with 200 EOW, so I know I can tolerate 200 in a shot. However, is 200 a week too much for as health? Also, what would be a good range for me, considering the above factors? Finally, you guys see results in the gym? Funny thing is before T I never felt the effects much in the gym..AKA before test, didn't realize I was low far as the gym.

----------


## injured1

> 200mg once a week is a good place to start.......my script is 220mg a week....I actually inject 165mg every 5 days, the actual amount is very similar per week but I don't feel a drop at all......you've got plenty of time to think about that stuff later, for now I would pin that 200 every week and enjoy it, get to know how your feeling and how you react and change as your body adjusts.......you may find that once a week is just perfect or that you don't even need 200....maybe 100 is fine.....we're all different and future blood work will answer some of those questions. Do you use an AI or HCG , have you discussed this stuff with your doc?
> 
> 
> As for taking a shot every 2 weeks goes........it's a terrible idea based on the half life of Cyp......that second week will kill you. I would say 7 days between shots MAX.
> 
> 
> Good luck man.....lots of good info in this forum.....don't be afraid to ask more questions, we all started out new to this


Is 220 for your script to much for health down the road, considering it's EW? IDk what would be a good one for me. Thanks. Also, any gains in gym with it besides the notable test effects for other reasons?

----------


## SEOINAGE

> Thanks for reply. Yes that's correct, 200mg every other week( they started me 1x per month!...until I went to a uro ). The thing is, the new doc is willing to work with me and possibly HCG. The other doc will only go every other week...and pulled teeth for 200mg and no hcg. However, my blood results show the ping ponging of my serum levels. That being said, the new doc would just be a practioner, so no experience. So if I come out and say for example 150 per week, I don't think he'd want to change it. If I came out with 200mg a week, same thing. So, idk what to start off with. 200mg every other, health wise, didn't notice a whole bunch. Gym, like I said my gradual gains cae a little quicker.... That being said, I see people on here doing 200 per week. An endo told me 200mg a week long term is bad for organs. So idk. I don't have any major bad sides with 200 EOW, so I know I can tolerate 200 in a shot. However, is 200 a week too much for as health? Also, what would be a good range for me, considering the above factors? Finally, you guys see results in the gym? Funny thing is before T I never felt the effects much in the gym..AKA before test, didn't realize I was low far as the gym.


You are going to have to try it out and get blood work. Would flat out keep same dose and do like I suggested 100mg each week or 50 mg twice a week. then adjust after 5 weeks when you get blood work if necessary, as you might even want to do less than that.

----------


## namvet

i do 100 mg in the mucsle every 5 days, seems to work the best for me

----------


## injured1

Thanks for the replies...I understand the blood work thing, but this is a practioner.....I have had trouble with endos and some docs...example 200mg per month. So, the practioner is not going to be as tight as the others, but would consider hcg and 1x per week...which should of been the right way I think to begin with. That being said:

Would 150mg be safe per week and help with mass at same time?
I see ppl that claimed 200mg and over....is that too much on organs as it is per week? Since I did 200mg every other week( EOW ), the half life after a week would have been 100mg....I had tests during that half time- which some came low. 

Thanks! Basically, I look at health, but also an aid in mass :Big Grin: . Thanks

----------


## havanakid

> Thanks for the replies...I understand the blood work thing, but this is a practioner.....I have had trouble with endos and some docs...example 200mg per month. So, the practioner is not going to be as tight as the others, but would consider hcg and 1x per week...which should of been the right way I think to begin with. That being said:
> 
> Would 150mg be safe per week and help with mass at same time?
> I see ppl that claimed 200mg and over....is that too much on organs as it is per week? Since I did 200mg every other week( EOW ), the half life after a week would have been 100mg....I had tests during that half time- which some came low. 
> 
> Thanks! Basically, I look at health, but also an aid in mass. Thanks


 150mg would be fine 200mg would be better.I ve been on 200mg a week of test cyp for over a year now.My doctor is a trt doctor and ive been fortunate to have him.Arimidex or similar is a must to control aromatization and keep estrogen in check.Dosage will depend on bloodwork,estrogen levels etc...hcg is a must at the very least once a week.Yes you will see gains in the gym.Ive done bloodwork 4X during the year to adjust dosage and check psa.Everything has been great so far.As long as youre getting bloodwork regularly you should be fine.My test was 1040 and my estradiol was 25 two weeks go.PERFECT!!! And they were 1026 and 25 six months ago.I never miss a visit and I never miss a pill.Hope your journey is as successful as mine if not more.Good luck my friend.

----------


## Shol'va

Man I hope this guy doesn't get all confused here. Seems so many different answers for him. Well I'll put in mine as well. Weekly shots over biweekly will do you much better at keeping your test levels more stable. IMO

----------


## injured1

> 150mg would be fine 200mg would be better.I ve been on 200mg a week of test cyp for over a year now.My doctor is a trt doctor and ive been fortunate to have him.Arimidex or similar is a must to control aromatization and keep estrogen in check.Dosage will depend on bloodwork,estrogen levels etc...hcg is a must at the very least once a week.Yes you will see gains in the gym.Ive done bloodwork 4X during the year to adjust dosage and check psa.Everything has been great so far.As long as youre getting bloodwork regularly you should be fine.My test was 1040 and my estradiol was 25 two weeks go.PERFECT!!! And they were 1026 and 25 six months ago.I never miss a visit and I never miss a pill.Hope your journey is as successful as mine if not more.Good luck my friend.


Well it seems like your doing well. Thanks for the reply. Now I heared an endo tell me 200mg will do long term damage to organs...also the same guy believed 300 was normal for a person in their 20s.

I was thinking the same between 150 and 200mg per week...considering I get 200mg every other week, I think I could handle a shot at 200mg. Also the half life( after one week ) currently would be 100mg...I know I need more than that because of tests and how I should feel, especially on test! Now with that said, 150mg a week would see gains in gym...I know your on 200mg per week. Yes, I also hope my journey is good :Wink/Grin:

----------


## injured1

> Man I hope this guy doesn't get all confused here. Seems so many different answers for him. Well I'll put in mine as well. Weekly shots over biweekly will do you much better at keeping your test levels more stable. IMO


Thanks for the reply. Yeah, not to confused here lol. However, I figured once a week would work better. I just gotta get my shet straight before I talk to the doc that is willing to work with me, cause once I say something and back it up .....they, I am guessing won't want to change it much.

----------


## havanakid

> Well it seems like your doing well. Thanks for the reply. Now I heared an endo tell me 200mg will do long term damage to organs...also the same guy believed 300 was normal for a person in their 20s.
> 
> I was thinking the same between 150 and 200mg per week...considering I get 200mg every other week, I think I could handle a shot at 200mg. Also the half life( after one week ) currently would be 100mg...I know I need more than that because of tests and how I should feel, especially on test! Now with that said, 150mg a week would see gains in gym...I know your on 200mg per week. Yes, I also hope my journey is good


 With proper diet and training in about two to three months you should see a difference in gains.You gotta give it time for your levels to start climbing.ONce you get to 700-800+ you should really start seeing results.Try and get blood work 3 months after your first pin and see where youre at.

----------


## havanakid

Oh yeah and 300 for a person in their 20's thats crazy low..crazy like the doctor that told you it was normal.I was at 477 at 37 no trt.

----------


## injured1

> Oh yeah and 300 for a person in their 20's thats crazy low..crazy like the doctor that told you it was normal.I was at 477 at 37 no trt.


Yeah most of the specialist say that about 300...on the 300-1010 chart. However, this practioner....said they'd be probably okay with it and I prob researched more than they did. So it seems it may be very workable, my insurance is getting on board as well. Hard as fck to tell ppl about once a week and get them on board. I started once a month! Then that doc sent me to a uro and he did 200mg every other week...been like that for a year. So, I see all these ppl saying how they feel great, and seeing good gains( well some ) doesn't hurt. Then there's me lol. I know I am not the only one, but... An endo told me 300 was fine. This doc though even said 1 time per week sounded more reasonable and that every other was meant for older individuals, elderly. So I might have found the doc....just gotta make sure my shet is in gear so when I really talk about it and maybe get things going better. I have bounced around...131 started off.....700s back to 200s up to 1010, then back to 300s. So gains in gym doesn't hurt either...but also more regular serum levels to. Thanks for response.

----------


## juice2012

My lowest was 232 at the age of 27. That time it was flagged "low" but the computers but when it was 276 i was told it was "within range" as many of us here. Luckily my GP was more than happy to give me a T prescription.

----------


## injured1

> My lowest was 232 at the age of 27. That time it was flagged "low" but the computers but when it was 276 i was told it was "within range" as many of us here. Luckily my GP was more than happy to give me a T prescription.


Yeah...Gotta file papers for the new doc. The doc seemed to agree..I said between 150-200mg per week. Over phone thought was reasonable. Here's my q..since I have been on every other week 200mg for over a year..what is a good dose. I know I can tolerate a 200mg shot, b/c of what I mentioned. However, is 200 to high? I know some say no. Yes I wouldn't mind muscle gains from it, but still want to be healthy a decade down the road( cholesterol- stroke, etc ). So 200 every other week, means half life after week 1 100 mg. Also, any luck on anyone getting a doc to prescribe hcg lol and an anti inhibitor?

Also, my E2 levels were never ever checked. So I want to be prepared for the doc lol...even though this doc isn't the most educated in trt, prob most workable. Although the doc sees my reasoning for once per week and dose so far. Thanks

----------


## juice2012

> Yeah...Gotta file papers for the new doc. The doc seemed to agree..I said between 150-200mg per week. Over phone thought was reasonable. Here's my q..since I have been on every other week 200mg for over a year..what is a good dose. I know I can tolerate a 200mg shot, b/c of what I mentioned. However, is 200 to high? I know some say no. Yes I wouldn't mind muscle gains from it, but still want to be healthy a decade down the road( cholesterol- stroke, etc ). So 200 every other week, means half life after week 1 100 mg. Also, any luck on anyone getting a doc to prescribe hcg lol and an anti inhibitor?
> 
> Also, my E2 levels were never ever checked. So I want to be prepared for the doc lol...even though this doc isn't the most educated in trt, prob most workable. Although the doc sees my reasoning for once per week and dose so far. Thanks


If you have been doing 200mg biweekly, start out doing 100mg weekly. After 4 weeks get your bloodwork. Not getting E2 tested prior to TRT kinda sucks, nothing you can do about that now though.

Make sure you get E2 done with your next bloodwork. My E2 started climbing after being on 100mg /wk for 6 weeks so I got my doctor to prescribe arimidex , he was almost reluctant at first, mainly because he has no idea how TRT works and just writes prescriptions for what I ask for.

I've been taking .25mg arimidex 24 hours after my injection twice a week. I now inject 60mg of T twice a week. Getting bloodwork again in like 3 more weeks.

----------

